# Furnace power by Propane



## jmdlcar (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I going to try and build an furnace power by propane. Here is what I'm going to try. I'm going to use 6" black steel pipe so it's going to be 6" wide and 12" tall wrap with 1.5" kaowool to keep heat in. What do you think about it and will it work?

Jack


----------



## butcher (Oct 9, 2012)

You can make it work.
But have you seen the little furnace Laser Steve makes and sells on his website, made out of light weight fire brick, these work great with a small torch and a small melting dish, he sells them for just a few more dollars than you can buy the brick for.

Sorry I could not help myself, to advertise Steve's great little furnace.


----------



## jmdlcar (Oct 9, 2012)

I went to his store and I just don't see it there. Can someone point it to me?

Jack


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 9, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> I went to his store and I just don't see it there. Can someone point it to me?
> 
> Jack



You should email Steve and ask him, I think he just redesigned the mini furnace and probably hasn't had time to put it back online in his store.

Jim


----------



## grance (Oct 10, 2012)

6" black steel pipe wont stand up to the heat for very long. maybe 1 or 2 melts. I use oxy/Acetylene torch for melting precious metals and a home built charcoal/wood pellets furnace for melting and casting copper,brass and aluminum ingots the charcoal furnace is built inside a 40 gallon poly drum. I bought a refactory lineing mix that mixexs like cement. miked it up and poured about 6 inches in then used a peace of 10 inch stove pipe with a cap on it for a mold and poured the rest. After it dryed about 3 weeks I cut the stove pipe and let it dry about 2 more weeks. then Drilled 2 inch holes one on each side for air injection. I used 3/4 pipe and it hooks up to my air compressor. wood pellets and a mix of cheap charcoal works well. I use a peace of 6" steel pipe as a crucable welded on a flat peace for a bottom and 2 eye bolds to hook it out with the crucables only last 2 or 3 burns. The first full burn was about 2 months after i built it oh and i use 2 fire bricks as an adjusable lid once i get another camra ill post picks the one on my phone is aweful 

check out www.backyardmetalcasting.com


----------



## etack (Oct 10, 2012)

make sure to check out the forum as well well worth the time. 

Check out Lou's(I believe it is the same Lou) melting furnace its a beast. I hope to need one like that one day.

you will need to register to see it.

http://www.alloyavenue.com/vb/showthread.php?7729-Little-tilting-furnace

Eric


----------



## MysticColby (Oct 11, 2012)

I think with the design you're going for, people generally put the kaowool on the inside of the metal pipe. It would need a larger metal pipe - and it doesn't have to be very thick, it's just for structural support. then they might paint the inside with something like ITC-100 to give some rigidity and more efficiency.


----------

